# have a laugh...



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

I recently asked my friends' little girl what she wanted to be when she grows up. 

She said she wanted to be President some day. Both of her parents, liberal Democrats, were standing there, so I asked her, "If you were President what would be the first thing you would do?" She replied, "I'd give food and houses to all the homeless people." 

Her parents beamed."Wow, what a worthy goal." 

I told her, "But you don't have to wait until you're President to do that. You can come over to my house and mow the lawn, pull weeds, and rake my yard, and I'll pay you $50. Then I'll take you over to the grocery store where the homeless guy hangs out, and you can give him the $50 to use toward food and a new house."

She thought that over for a few seconds, then she looked me straight in the eye and asked, "Why doesn't the homeless guy come over and do the work, and you can just pay him the $50?"

I said, "Welcome to the Republican Party."

Her parents still aren't speaking to me.


----------



## mr_3_0_5 (Mar 9, 2010)

smart girl...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nail on the head


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Perfect...a lesson learned young.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HA!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

LOL


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I have heard this one before....I still love it!!!


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

haha thats awesome.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

:haha: That's great...lol


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

thats a good one but sadly true


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

WOW. I love that. Leave to a child to have more common sense than most of our politicians


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

lol that was good !!:laugh2:


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

neither te girl or the homeless wanted to work? What is wrong with lazy folks?
Great joke!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

That one just never seems to get old. :biggthumpup:


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

That is the truth very true


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

seen this at a Mexican restaurant last night, see the problem???


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

They spelled friends wrong!! Hahaha


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

WoW, that sign just shows how stupid people really are.


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

I you guys ran out so some cash I found a pot of gold. 

I figured you guys would like some Tennessee red neck humor.


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

^^^ that will be my luck if I ever find the end of the rainbow


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

Before I found it this was how I went off-roading.


----------



## BlackBeast (Nov 12, 2009)

:haha: that's what I used to look like on my little 125 Honda


----------



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm a lineman so I see the humor in this.


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

:haha: 

When we were covering viruses in my Biology class I told my students this is how the swine flu came into existence.


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

^great post, all of them really...


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

Some of them might be old, but I like to pass on the funny ones I get in emails and text msgs.


----------

